# Sogno



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ho fatto un sogno erotico stanotte.
Mi sono svegliata alle quattro con il respiro corto, Bagnata di sudore e non solo.
Sentivo proprio sulla pelle Man.

Eravamo al nostro motel, ma in una stanza diversa. Normale. Normale da albergo a quattro stelle.
L'ho visto togliersi i pantaloni. La giacca. Mettere tutto a posto ordinatamente come se si apprestasse ad andare a dormire. A casa sua. Nella sua stanza. 
Io ero nel letto nuda e lo guardavo pensando _Siamo sposati?_
Ma forse questa domanda me la sono fatta nella fase risveglio. Non lo so.
Comunque. C'era una sorta di normalità nell'aria. unhappy
ha preso il telecomando ha messo un film poi la scena è cambiata e mi sono ritrovata sopra di lui a scoparlo.
Niente più normalità ma solo porno. 
Ma il porno non era che facevo l'amazzone sopra di lui, ma erano le sensazioni. 
Sentivo proprio lui dentro di me. Sentivo le sue mani. le sue labbra. Sentivo tutto alla massima potenza ma in maniera mentale.
Non ho immagini ginecologiche della cosa, del sogno, ma solo le sensazioni.
Da sesso puro.
Quello colante. Quello caldo e oleoso. Da vapore. Sudore.
E.
Nel sogno. Lui era senza preservativo.

Mi sono alzata, fatta una doccia, cambiato gli slip, cacciato i gatti dal letto, rimessa sotto le coperte e accucciata a Mattia.
Che si è mosso un pò nel sonno, abbracciata, e ripreso a respirare tranquillo.





Non si è trombato nemmeno a capodanno.
Giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i.




fanculo.
manco la menopausa ha ucciso i miei ormoni. 
saranno geneticamente modificati?

paura...


----------



## Leda (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma tesoro, i tuoi ormoni a me sembrano normalissimi! Casomai sono quelli di Mattia che non mi sembrano normali neanche un po'.
Parli spesso di tradimenti per mancanze nella coppia: io più ti leggo, più ho la sensazione che ti manchi un partner che sia all'altezza delle tue esigenze erotiche.
Magari non è una carenza da rivoluzionarcisi la vita, ma non sarebbe il caso di affrontare seriamente il problema tra te e lui invece che metterci delle pezze extra?

Mi becco quasi sicuramente la prima ciabattata da grillo parlante del 2013, ma alle volte ci si arrampica sugli specchi fino al soffitto pur di non vedere quello che è lì sotto il naso.

Simpatia a profusione 


Buon anno nuovo e sempre in alto i pipini!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Leda anch'io inizio ad avere lo stesso pensiero.....
almeno le giabattate le dividiamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Leda;bt6931 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma tesoro, i tuoi ormoni a me sembrano normalissimi! Casomai sono quelli di Mattia che non mi sembrano normali neanche un po'.
> Parli spesso di tradimenti per mancanze nella coppia: io più ti leggo, più ho la sensazione che ti manchi un partner che sia all'altezza delle tue esigenze erotiche.
> Magari non è una carenza da rivoluzionarcisi la vita, ma non sarebbe il caso di affrontare seriamente il problema tra te e lui invece che metterci delle pezze extra?
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente viaggiamo su due binari diversi, ma non è mai stato così il nulla.
O almeno. L'abbiamo sempre fatto, per i miei standard, un pò pochino, ma nulla che mi abbia fatto percepire negli anni indietro una mancanza. 
Ora però, da qualche mese...direi...3 o quattro? ecco. Da quando ci sono i problemi con il flap lui proprio quasi zero. E adesso si che è una cazzo mancanza, ma prima no.
Forse adesso la sento di più  perchè comunque Man mi arrapa a manetta quindi è indubbio che ho avuto un risveglio ormonale non indifferente, ma Mattia è fatto così. 
Più ci sono problemi, meno si scopa.


Parlare dici...ormai sono quasi senza voce. Lui alza le spalle e risponde che è il periodo e si arrabbia quasi dicendo che non capisce come io possa incazzarmi visto che lo conosco e so com'è.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Gennaio 2013)

Chi hal il pane non ha i denti, chi ha i denti non ha il pane e chi ha i denti ed il pane..... mangia con la cannuccia :unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma e' storia anche questa, e io personalmente trovo immensamente piu' interessanti i racconti su Mattia che quelli su Man. Ok, gli ormoni sono ormoni e rassodano pelle e sinapsi. Ma immagino Man da marito come una palla mostruosa. Mattia scatena altri mediatori, le fondamentalissime per campare serotonine, le carezzevoli ossitocine, le grate noradrenaline. E poi chi puo' vantare dinosauri e locuste sul letto? Proprio nessun altro al mondo! Invece capelli a spazzola, carni debordanti e umori ispidi si'!


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt6935 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma e' storia anche questa, e io personalmente trovo immensamente piu' interessanti i racconti su Mattia che quelli su Man. Ok, gli ormoni sono ormoni e rassodano pelle e sinapsi. Ma immagino Man da marito come una palla mostruosa. Mattia scatena altri mediatori, le fondamentalissime per campare serotonine, le carezzevoli ossitocine, le grate noradrenaline. E poi chi puo' vantare dinosauri e locuste sul letto? Proprio nessun altro al mondo! Invece capelli a spazzola, carni debordanti e umori ispidi si'!


su Man marito palla mostruosa quoto alla grande:unhappy:, dev'essere di un pesantume mai visto.
Come mio padre. Me lo immagino tale e quale. Quindi vade retro satana, ma il fatto che io non lo immagino mai come marito.
Lo immagino solo come un pipino!

E per quanto riguarda Mattia...









Inno voglio un pipino come tutte le persone normali:incazzato:

le locuste, i culi in faccia dei gatti mentre si dorme beh....scusa ma in questo momento ne farei volentieri a meno.

Io.
Voglio.







Ora me lo metto come firma.
Ho deciso


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Spettacolo sta firma


----------



## erab (3 Gennaio 2013)

A Mattia bisogna cambiargli la dieta, meno carboidrati e più proteine!


----------

